# Fujairah ?



## geexfactor (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm looking for apartments/villas for rent in Al-Fujairah but I don't find many results for it in bhomes or dubizzle or bayut. Does anyone know how to find agents or home owners in Fujairah city?


----------

